# Lily Speed-o-weave..



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So I spent the big bucks today and bought a Lily Speed-o-Weave Adjustable Loom 'metier a tisser".
Now what?
No instructions, of course, but they managed to keep all of the bolts and wingnuts.
I see mention of it on line, but no videos etc..

I think I will have to just play with it and see what happens.
What fun.

(oh..and by 'big bucks', I mean $1 )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So is that the hexagon shaped one?

Have fun and be sure to keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This one is adjustable to either a square (or various squares) and rectangles.
4 corner 'L's and then straights.
I have put together a 4.5 inch on a side square and thought I would give the continous, one yarn weave a go tonight. Looks cool.
I've been watching vids. Wheeeeee!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok... so that would be a 'no'.
Not enough teeth to make a decent tight weave without using some really thick wool and even then I am not sure.
The teeth are 3/4 of an inch apart.
I am betting there were all sorts of special stitches that were used to make something more substantial than a basketball net.
Sigh...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If this is what I am remembering ... A frame with nails spread around the outside? 

We had the *best* hot pads ever made on one of those. You wrapped oh, do weight yarn across the loom to the nail opposite, then back then over by one etc and you went found probably 8 or 10 times. This stacked up the yarn to about half an inch thick. Then you used contrasting yarn to tie the strands together at all the intersections, cut through the layers at the edge and it made a fringe.

They were the best, and I have often thought of getting a loom like that to make more!

I'll see if I can find a link.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Two links!

Here is the potholder I remember. 

And, patterns!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is not like that at all.
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=lily+speed-o-weave+twin+loom&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=38897761&biw=1024&bih=743&wrapid=tlif135347955411210&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=iHWsUKkegvj1BMvDgagN]lily speed-o-weave twin loom - Google Search[/ame]

It is like the top left pic.
Metal (rough sheet metal) rails with the teeth that are very far apart. You use bolts adn wing nuts to connect the rails the fit the shape that you want.. from small square to long rectangle.

And I tried that lady's website etc.. but she gives away no secrets and I can't throw down $25 without getting to see what a finished product looks like.

Maybe after I have finished all of my fibery Christmas stuff I will play with it more.

I learned how to do a crossed cable stitches tonight... dropped stitches, pull, switch, foundation row..repeat. Except I like the cascade effect where I skoosh over before doing the next set.. looks so awesome cool. I know what I am doing ALL day on Thanksgiving.
And I think I need a bit of new wool to play with, don't ya'll???


----------

